
YOLO-Fastest: 0.23Bflops 1.3MB VOC:60.8 - dq996
https://github.com/dog-qiuqiu/Yolo-Fastest
======
dq996
Yolo universal target detection model combined with EfficientNet-lite, the
calculation amount is only 230Mflops(0.23Bflops), and the model size is 1.3MB

